
Ios10 bricking devices - tomsyouruncle
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/09/13/ios-10-update-bricking-iphones-and-ipads/
======
throwaway420
My phone appears stuck in some kind of recovery loop that I cannot get out of
thus far and there's no progress indicator or anything else in the recovery
mode.

Apple's hardware quality (with the exception of the insane evil idiot within
Apple who fetishizes super thin power cables that keep breaking) is still
mostly fantastically good, but their software keeps on really disappointing.

Hey, but at least they changed a pistol emoji to a water gun. Thanks for
focusing on the important stuff Apple.

------
dx034
First my iPhone (SE) restarted and was suddenly wiped (could restore most via
iCloud backup), then the update bricked the phone and I have to restore an old
version via iTunes. Not the greatest experience so far..

------
subliminalpanda
Had this issue with my device (6s) as well.

I have to update iTunes, get the latest recovery image and restore.

Bad QC from Apple.

